# Milk



## Dexterd (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone tell me what the different coloured types of milk tops mean in Italy: red, pink, light blue and dark blue. More specifically, which one is skimmed milk. Thanks.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dexterd said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me what the different coloured types of milk tops mean in Italy: red, pink, light blue and dark blue. More specifically, which one is skimmed milk. Thanks.


Same as uk, red, and it is fine.


----------

